# WSM 22.5 - a must to get modifications such as Cajun Bandit?



## colintri (Jul 2, 2015)

After doing some research about WSM 22.5 modifications, I have a question for other people who have purchased modifications.  Is it really necessary to get the upgrade kit from Cajun Bandit to make the WSM more efficient?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2015)

If you are buying a new WSM, you won't need the sensor grommets.  The WSMs made after 2013 (I believe that's the year) included a hole and a silicone insert for temp sensor probes.   

The door, which can be purchased by itself, is a solid investment as the OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) door sucks.  That said, a $25 Nomex felt gasket kit will nicely seal leaks from the top of the barrel and the OEM door area.   

I haven't had any issues with the OEM coal ring so I'm not sure of the advantage of the "high air flow" coal ring.

The WSM is just about the only smoker in that price range which is ready to use right out of the box with no modifications.  It seals up nicely after just a few smokes.  My WSM was most likely a returned unit I purchased from Amazon.  It was slightly out of round and my door arrived in really bad shape.  Still, I used it as it was for 6 months with the leaks and smoked some great Q in the 260-280F range.  I did put the gasket kit on and was able to stop the leaks.  I could drop the temps down to anything I wanted after that.  I have added a blower merely for convenience.  I can set the temp on the control and walk away, sleep, go to work, movies, shop, whatever for 10-12 hours or longer.      

I see this is your first post so be sure to stop in over at Roll Call and say "Hi" so folks can give you a proper welcome.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the advantage is a cleaner burn and that's always a good thing.


----------



## joe black (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  Two of the things that I would have liked when I had a WSM 22 in addition to the probe port is (1) a charcoal ring from the 18" model for smaller or shorter smokes and (2) Handles for the center section.  Other than that, the WSM 22 is a great cooker and very user friendly.  Mine held heat well and gave me some really good cooks.

Good luck with your mods and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 23, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> If you are buying a new WSM, you won't need the sensor grommets.  The WSMs made after 2013 (I believe that's the year) included a hole and a silicone insert for temp sensor probes.
> 
> The door, which can be purchased by itself, is a solid investment as the OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) door sucks.  That said, a $25 Nomex felt gasket kit will nicely seal leaks from the top of the barrel and the OEM door area.
> 
> ...


This pretty much nails it.  /thread


----------



## fishnsmoque (Jan 25, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> I have added a blower merely for convenience.  I can set the temp on the control and walk away, sleep, go to work, movies, shop, whatever for 10-12 hours or longer.


Noboundaries-   I have been looking at pulling the trigger on the WSM and the blowers that i found seemed OK.  What make/model did you end up going with? 

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 27, 2016)

FishnSmoque, sorry for the slow response.  Windows 10 has turned my computer into a useless brick so tapping on my phone.

I purchased the all inclusive Bbq Guru DigiQ DX2 kit.  Fire Craft, a supporter of SMF, had the best price I could find.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> FishnSmoque, sorry for the slow response. Windows 10 has turned my computer into a useless brick so tapping on my phone.
> 
> I purchased the all inclusive Bbq Guru DigiQ DX2 kit. Fire Craft, a supporter of SMF, had the best price I could find.


Thanks for info. i have been thinking of a new smoker but my WSM just gets the job done maybe a blower upgrade is what i need!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## fishnsmoque (Jan 27, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> FishnSmoque, sorry for the slow response. Windows 10 has turned my computer into a useless brick so tapping on my phone.
> 
> I purchased the all inclusive Bbq Guru DigiQ DX2 kit. Fire Craft, a supporter of SMF, had the best price I could find.


No worries at all about response time,  I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question.  I have read and watched some reviews on the DigiQ and they look to make some really solid products.  When the time comes, i will definitely have to show Fire Craft some love and support the people who help make this site happen.  Thanks again! 

FNS


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2016)

I am thinking about one of these to replace my over sized mini.Thanks for the reviews all.

Richie


----------



## drewed (Jan 27, 2016)

I've added the hinge kit to my 22" - mostly because I don't have a place on the deck to set the lid.  Now I don't worry about it.

I added wheels to the legs.  Makes it easy to roll around.

Gasketed up the door and the sections.  I wouldn't bother with the sections if I was doing it again.  But the door needed it.

I added a Auberins PID + fan - mostly because its tech and therefore cool.  Same with the I grill2.

Did I need to do any of it?  Nope!


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2016)

Drewed said:


> I've added the hinge kit to my 22" - mostly because I don't have a place on the deck to set the lid.  Now I don't worry about it.
> 
> I added wheels to the legs.  Makes it easy to roll around.
> 
> ...


Sounds good any info on the gasket would be appreciated TIA

Richie


----------



## drewed (Jan 28, 2016)

I got the full WSM kit from http://www.bbqgaskets.com/catalog_4.html.  But like I said, if I were to do it again, I'd just get the door kit.


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2016)

Drewed said:


> I got the full WSM kit from http://www.bbqgaskets.com/catalog_4.html.  But like I said, if I were to do it again, I'd just get the door kit.


Thank You sir

Richie


----------



## fishnsmoque (Feb 3, 2016)

Drewed said:


> I've added the hinge kit to my 22" - mostly because I don't have a place on the deck to set the lid.  Now I don't worry about it.
> 
> I added wheels to the legs.  Makes it easy to roll around.
> 
> ...


That all sounds great to me!   There seem to be a ton of little mods you can do to make these things a little more personal and fit your needs and at the same time they arent necessary to cook some wicked food.  Its one of the reasons why i am buying the WSM.  Gives me a couple projects to do between cooks anyhow.


----------



## joe black (Feb 3, 2016)

Richie,

If you're planning to get a WSM, try using a few times before you get excited about any mods.  When I had mine, the door just needed a little TLC and the sections sealed themselves after a couple of cooks.  I would still have mine except at 70, with a tired back, it was too hard to take it apart to load with fuel, put together to cook, take apart again to clean and empty and then put back together to cover until the next time.  There are physical things connected to every cooker, my back just couldn't work with it.

Good luck,   Joe


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Richie,
> 
> If you're planning to get a WSM, try using a few times before you get excited about any mods. When I had mine, the door just needed a little TLC and the sections sealed themselves after a couple of cooks. I would still have mine except at 70, with a tired back, it was too hard to take it apart to load with fuel, put together to cook, take apart again to clean and empty and then put back together to cover until the next time. There are physical things connected to every cooker, my back just couldn't work with it.
> 
> Good luck, Joe


Joe that S*** I have a real bad back and only 2 more years to hit 70. I picked up the 18.5" this A.M its raining so I will wait till tomorrow Going to brine some sticks tonight or in the AM Thanks 

Richie


----------



## fishnsmoque (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the bad back Joe.  My dad just retired and after 35 years on the railroad his back finally gave out too so i know what you are going through.  Hopefully you can find a cooker to keep you in the game.   I will definitely take your advice and do a few cooks before i decide on doing any add ons

FNS


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 4, 2016)

The WSM will work right out of the box and I highly suggest using it stock for at least a little while. That way you can get to know what "normal" is before you go making changes. I have had my 22.5" since 2009 and only mod I made was to add the eyelets for the therm probes (see link below my signature). But with the new models that is a moot point. The only thing really on my wish list is to build some sort of cart/side table so I can have some work space right next to it, and maybe some shelves - but that's more of a project than a mod.

PID controllers are great, if a little spendy, but you can run without them once you get to know your smoker. I usually start brisket and pork butts at midnight, and go to bed by 1:00 AM, let them run till I check them at 6 or 7 AM. Usually don't have to do anything other than throw in chunks of wood every so often. I also use water in my pan, I like that as the fuel burns and gets less the thermal mass (aka - water) also gets less, so towards the end I'm not using all my fuel to keep the water hot since most of it has boiled away.


----------



## drewed (Feb 4, 2016)

IF you are having issues with lifting the middle section of the smoker off, try adding a couple of handles to it.  You can get a set of stainless steels ones off the internet for about 20$


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

Drewed said:


> IF you are having issues with lifting the middle section of the smoker off, try adding a couple of handles to it.  You can get a set of stainless steels ones off the internet for about 20$


I have a set of handles already they will be going on soon,hope to smoke drum sticks on Sat.

Richie

Thanks all for all the replies


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2016)

Handles are on.Drilling is not easy on these,had to buy a Cobalt Bit LOL Hope for a break in the weather this week.

Richie













100_3712.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 15, 2016


----------



## joe black (Feb 15, 2016)

Good job, Richie.  I wish I had put those on my WSM.  IMO, all you need now is the lid hinge.

Good smokin', my friend.   Joe


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 16, 2016)

tropics said:


> Handles are on.Drilling is not easy on these,had to buy a Cobalt Bit LOL Hope for a break in the weather this week.
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


Actually you don't need a cobalt bit, but there are a few things to do to ensure a clean drill:

Must have a brand NEW bit - or one that has been just sharpened. That makes a huge difference.
Make and "X" with two pieces of blue painters tape (or masking tape), then center punch through the tape to create a small dimple. This keeps the bit from wandering around.
Use some sort of cutting oil, I used 3-in-1 oil, but in a pinch even some cooking oil will work!
.... and lastly - keep the drill at a medium speed. To fast and it will wander and chip, to slow and it may bind and chip.
The first three are the most important, but the fourth does help a bit as well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Those handles look great! Nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2016)

tropics said:


> Handles are on.Drilling is not easy on these,had to buy a Cobalt Bit LOL Hope for a break in the weather this week.
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


That's a nice set of handles Richie. I have some Home Depot specials. About $2.50 a pair. Not as nice as those.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used a titanium step drill. Went right thru like butter. Also used it to put a Tel tru therm in the lid to replace the factory one. Put one in the side down by the lower grate too. They are as accurate as a thermapen.

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a nice set of handles Richie. I have some Home Depot specials. About $2.50 a pair. Not as nice as those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a titanium bit also that morning to be safe,the handles were off my 52 Qrt. pot that was trashed in the fire.So now I have the 2 small charcoal baskets and the ring that came with this,I should be able to do small cooks on up.

Richie


----------

